# order made



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

just ordered myself a box of goodies 

1 lambswool wash mitt
1 large microfibre drying towel
1 SSR2
2 standard microfibre cloths
1 Nattys Paste wax

and hopefully my free gift


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

despatched already!!!

top stuff!


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

got it...but no free MF 

Edit: realise that was a feb only offer and its now march lol


----------

